# Pen box



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is another good project for those small pieces of wood that are left after bigger projects. This pen box is a copy of one from a Doug Stowe book. The pen is a turned pen by some Long Island wood worker. I recieve the pen as a gift from Suffolk County for 25 years of service.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nicely done, John!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*back side*

Thanks Jim I intend to make a few of these in case an Odd Christmas presant is required. This one is just so I can get the feel of how the work progresses. I want to make strips of different woods then to make a top.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

John,

Those will work out very well. Nice job!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Bob, I think I will line the inside with felt. I will also will spend some more time sanding on the others I build. This one was just to get the feel and work out any kinks in my production process.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Felt added*

Next time I will put the felt on be fore I assemble. I will have to be very careful to keep the glue off the felt.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job John nicely done. will look forward to the next one.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Jerry, I will post the next one latter tonight after the finish dries.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Next time I will put the felt on be fore I assemble. I will have to be very careful to keep the glue off the felt.


John,

I'vr often thought flocking would be a monster although BJ makes it sound straightforward. I have no experience with it but would it make sense to finish the pieces, add the felt and then assemble? That way any glue from the flocking would be on top of the finish and (seemingly?) easier to remove? I'm just thinking out loud here and may be way off base.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

That would work Jim , but the small end pieces have to be routed on the frame so I don't wreck the piece. I use Quick stick felt because it is so easy for me.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Next pen box*

This pen box has snake wood and cherry. I hope you can see the grain. I have to hook up the air compresser and blow the saw dust out of the felt.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks cool, John. mI haven't seen snake wood before!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

My daughter bought me a bunch of different woods on ebay. They were all small pieces , but great for making boxes with.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Closer look at wood*

I really wanted you gentlemen to see the grain of the wood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Nice job  I'm not putting down the way you made yours but sometime less is more..
Take a look at the pen boxes below... just one more way to make them..

http://www.routerforums.com/coreys-wooden-stuff/6357-finished-pen-boxes.html
http://www.routerforums.com/coreys-wooden-stuff/7743-couple-new-pen-boxes.html

==========





vikingcraftsman said:


> I really wanted you gentlemen to see the grain of the wood.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

John,

I like that snakewood, it looks real enough to make your skin crawl  I have heard it was a little hard to work with, is that true?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Bob said:


> John,
> 
> I like that snakewood, it looks real enough to make your skin crawl  I have heard it was a little hard to work with, is that true?


 I made some molding out of snake wood for the bathroom. It is a very dense wood. Some what like purple hart to work with. But for the pen box that did not require much work it was great.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Nice job  I'm not putting down the way you made yours but sometime less is more..
> Take a look at the pen boxes below... just one more way to make them..
> ...


 Thanks for posting that Bob I will be adding a couple of those to my gallery of work also. My hands are big and I have a hard time getting pens out of those boxes. So I usally just turn them over and dump them. That is why I started with the type of box I did. But I intend to make the other type also. Again thanks for posting.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You're Welcome 

I see you had a hard time with the felt,, that stuff is night mare to work with 

You may want to take a look at the link below,it will make it easy on your pen boxes and very easy and clean to work with  little bit of masking tape and some glue paint and you have it done..

DonJer Products Flocking Fibers Soft Flock SuedeTex Product Rayon Nylon Adhesive Applicators Kits
How To Apply DonJer Suede-Tex Rayon Nylon Fiber Adhesive

==========



vikingcraftsman said:


> Thanks for posting that Bob I will be adding a couple of those to my gallery of work also. My hands are big and I have a hard time getting pens out of those boxes. So I usally just turn them over and dump them. That is why I started with the type of box I did. But I intend to make the other type also. Again thanks for posting.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for that Bob.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> I really wanted you gentlemen to see the grain of the wood.


Everything but the rattle!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*I know you havre been standing by*

I know you could hardly wait for the next pen box.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Your work and productivity is guaranteed to get me back in the shop after work tonight!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I am glad I inspired you. This list has inspired me to keep comming up with projects to build.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That snake wood looks a lot like the lace wood I bought at the wood show.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> That snake wood looks a lot like the lace wood I bought at the wood show.


 You may be right I am only giving you what my daughter said she bought for me. And I have had this around for about five years. I am sorry if I mis lead any one.:wub:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

John I don't know much about wood as I am still learning. Looked up lace wood and snake wood on Google and yes there are both. They are a bit similar, in small pieces it might be hard to tell the difference. But they are from different trees.  Here are links to both.
Snake Wood (Snakewood) - Highly Figured
Exotic Wood - Lacewood


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Deb mine is lace wood.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John love the box really rustic looking.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Glemore I am gluing up some inlay. I don't have it right yet.


----------

